

Ask HN: Where do you look for job postings? - guybowden

Looking for sites to post some 'developer wanted' ads - what do you look at?
======
murtza
1) MadeInNY, <http://nytm.org/made-in-nyc>, has a great list of companies who
are hiring in NYC.

2) Smashing Magazine, <http://jobs.smashingmagazine.com/>, has a good job
board for front-end developer and web design jobs.

3) Python job board, <http://www.python.org/community/jobs/>

4) Startuply, <http://www.startuply.com/>

5) Angel.co, <https://angel.co/jobs>

6) Dice

7) Stackoverflow

------
shanelja
I'm in the UK, and I check TotalJobs and CWJobs daily (Mostly out of
curiosity) - I don't actually go to the websites, they email me, persistently,
every single day. It was annoying at first but I've made it part of my morning
routine to take a look at the cooler jobs they send through, it means I will
be in a good place when I finally decide to change companies - I will already
have a bucket of potential jobs to sift through without the headache of having
to search.

~~~
Peroni
Don't forget <http://hackerjobs.co.uk> for UK roles

------
whichdan
I maintain a small ad-free directory of job boards[1], and you can also browse
Reddit ForHire[2].

[1] <http://careers.sh> [2] <http://reddit.com/r/forhire>

------
dgunn
By asking the question here, surely you realize we look here. Just post them
here. <https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>

~~~
guybowden
Yeah - kind of :) so how do you get to post to that account so the ad goes out
on April 1st?

~~~
Peroni
You don't. On the 1st of every month, that account posts a Who's Hiring
thread. You comment in that thread with the details of your vacancy and how to
apply.

------
amac
What type of developer do you need? What skills do they need that you want?

If you want a .net programmer, find a .net/windows job board or visit the
forums on msdn. Same applies to other languages, fields.

------
websitescenes
I found two kick ass web dev positions on Craigslist. Believe it or not..

------
pknerd
Stackoverflow HN PHPClasses

------
guybowden
thanks for the tips - some new to me places to post..

